# Tournament "Preview' -Castaway Classic 2/16



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]

Fishing has been off the charts of late with Cast & Blast guests hedging some extra mild weather on a stretch to start the New Year. Low tides have piled up the Redfish on outside beaches for some amazing trips. Wingshooting started to flat line when the weather broke with slick winds and fog early complicating things. The Wolf Pack has been pushing through it and "on the x" with afternoon Redhead shoots outperforming as the winds pick up.

*Tournament Season Approaches*

*Castaway Classic Redfish Tournament & BBQ Cook-Off*

Get the app *HERE* for tournament entry forms and MORE.

Check out our *Photo Gallery*.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: A


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: B


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

The Wolf Pack is getting the nod and the spotlight from some of our great guests! Hats off to Capt. Chris Cady; Capt. Braden Proctor; and, Capt. James Cunningham


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Are you down with the CYC?


----------

